# another weird one



## Allietank (May 2, 2008)

I have a very dull light yellow splotch on the back inside wall of my tank, and it has moved every time I check on it. At first it looked like a flower because of a line that went down into the sand, but since it has moved. I love my tank and watch it every chance I get. It is very relaxing and new things happen every day. I have a couple bristol worms, but I haven't seen them lately. I don't want anything to upset my tank, and hope anyone can help.


----------



## gymnothorax (Sep 20, 2007)

If you can get a decent picture of the yellow "splotch" I can probably identify it for you : )


----------

